# Georgia Wounded Hero 3-D archery shoot



## bamaboy (Jan 18, 2013)

Come on out and help support The Georgia Wounded Heroes on June 8,2013!! This is an event that will assistance in supporting wounded heroes from Georgia. This includes wounded police officers,firemen,and militairy. Come out and show your support and help out a great organization!! Come out and fellowship and shoot some 3-D archery targets!!!! We are going to have fun,food and a raffle!! Youth 16 and under $10 to shoot,adults 17 and over $15 to shoot.

http://www.facebook.com/events/196632533814785/

This is the Face Book link.




Hilsman DropTine Archery Shop and Range
655 Old Jackson RD Mcdonough ga 30252


----------



## hound dog (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll be there and RAC will donate something for the cause.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Hounddog!! Ga Wounded Heroes will be happy to see RAC there!!


----------



## riskyb (Jan 18, 2013)

Sounds great


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 19, 2013)

I have invited some of you all that are on here as well as FaceBook,I have also invited Southern Woods N Water TV crew and cast. Some of the others that have been invited from FB are  1)Outdoor Knockouts 2) Southern girls got game 3) Southern Born 4) Live from the Tree 

I am personally Inviting anyone that wants to come out and enjoy a GREAT day of fellowship and fun!! Come on guys,lets see your support!!

The Georgia Wounded Heroes are a tax deductible organization. Any donation give to them can be a tax deduction.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 19, 2013)

Redneck Archery club,Christian bowhunters,River Bottom Outdoors,North Ga Circuit,DS Archery,SweetWater Archery,Rock Branch,Bad to the Bone and anyone else you all are invited to come out!!! Come out and support The Ga Wounded Heroes!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 24, 2013)

Yea C'MON!!!


----------



## Its Amazing (Jan 24, 2013)

Great cause....  Destiny Farm Archery will also do what we can to support this event.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 26, 2013)

Its Amazing said:


> Great cause....  Destiny Farm Archery will also do what we can to support this event.



I commented on your post about the new range in Thomson,can't wait to see you all there and shoot some foam with ya!!! Thanks for your support!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone out there willing to help? We need items for a silent auction and the other drawing. Anything like arrows,hunting gear,tree stands,quivers,traditional stuff too. I would love to get a couple of big items to draw for so we can get a goal accomplished. I am also looking for any suggestions from you guys,PM me if need be. Thank YOU for your time!!!


----------



## USMCVET79 (Jan 31, 2013)

*awesome*

No way I will miss this one. 


semper fi


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2013)

USMCVET79 said:


> No way I will miss this one.
> 
> 
> semper fi



THANK YOU!! We will be honored to have you!


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 31, 2013)

Can you post some directions and more info on here? Thanks.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2013)

Hilsman DropTine Archery Shop and Range
655 Old Jackson RD Mcdonough ga 30252


----------



## dbell80 (Feb 1, 2013)

I see it in your original post now.. 
I have made the trip there before; very nice place to shoot. Thanks.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 1, 2013)

dbell80 said:


> I see it in your original post now..
> I have made the trip there before; very nice place to shoot. Thanks.



No Worries!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 1, 2013)

We have invited Travis "T-Bone" Turner and Colt Ford to our event.Hopefully they will come out and enjoy a great day of fun,family and archery. You all go check out there Facebook pages and give them a nudge to come out and be with us!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 7, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/events/196632533814785/

Go check out this Facebook page on the shoot!! I think some of you all will like what you see. Going to be some great STUFF there!!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 20, 2013)

You all that are coming to the shoot or interested in this shoot,Go check out the Facebook page linked to above^^^^ Lancaster Archery and Mossy Oak are assisting us with the shoot!! HINT HINT!!

http://www.facebook.com/events/196632533814785/?fref=ts


----------



## nadams (Feb 21, 2013)

Y'all come on out to a great day! We are getting some great  items! Including 4 guided turkey hunts in Kentucky.  Gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## nadams (Feb 21, 2013)

Got a few of mossy oaks pro staff going to be there


----------



## USMCVET79 (Feb 21, 2013)

*awesome*

this will be best shoot all year


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Kay jewelers,Kirby G's,Mossy Oak pro staff,Lancaster Archery, these are just some of the folks that are involved. Good donaters.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 27, 2013)

Come on out and help the Georgia Wounded Heroes raise some $$$$ for the assistance of a/some wounded vets!! Come fellowship with new archers,experienced archers,semi-pro archers,pro archers. Come out & enjoy a great day with some great folks!!!! Lunch,prizes,and for goodness sake...You get to kill some foam!!!!!,


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 28, 2013)

Sticks N String Media will be there!!! Go check them out!
www.sticksnstringsmedia.com

Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/SticksNStringsMedia?fref=ts


----------



## hound dog (Mar 28, 2013)

Will be there with RAC crew in tow.


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 28, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> Sticks N String Media will be there!!! Go check them out!
> www.sticksnstringsmedia.com
> 
> Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/SticksNStringsMedia?fref=ts




Thanks again buddy.

Also, we will also donate 10% of all sales generated on that day as well as the silent auction package.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 28, 2013)

hound dog said:


> Will be there with RAC crew in tow.



Thanks to all of the RAC crew!!! You guys are awesome!!,


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 28, 2013)

We are also going to have Face painting for the children too!!


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok Guys and Gals,The Henry County Fire Dept will have a real live fire truck at the event from 11am till 1pm. Bring the cameras,the grandkids,nieces,nephews,kids,neighborhood kids whoever!!! Going to have a blast!!!!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Apr 14, 2013)

TTT for a great cause


----------



## Drill146 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm working to get the nu fletch crew there with some donations for the tournament as well. Soon as I get it finalized I will let y'all know.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 29, 2013)

Drill146 said:


> I'm working to get the nu fletch crew there with some donations for the tournament as well. Soon as I get it finalized I will let y'all know.



Thank you SO MUCH!!!!! I will PM you with the info!! Man thanks for your support!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 29, 2013)

News just in!! World of Coke has gave us four passes for "gifts"


----------



## bamaboy (May 17, 2013)

22 days till the best shoot all season!!! Yall come out and support Georgia Wounded Heroes and kill some foam!!! Got all new inserts for the range!!!! Also going to have the IRON BUCK there!!! Thanks to Redneck Archery for donating that for us to use!!! Southern Shooters gave us a two hour archery lesson as one of the donations for our event!!!!We are going to have a boat load of prizes and some great food and times!!!! Can't wait to see you all there!!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 18, 2013)

Come one Come all!!!  Gonna be a great shoot!! Got new Inserts and new stakes!!!! Yea C'MON!!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 20, 2013)

Just a preview of some of the prize Items:
Diamond Necklace from Kay Jewelers
$25 Bass Pro gift card
$50 Bass Pro gift card
2 hour archery lesson at Southern Shooters
4 $25 Lancaster Archery gift cards
2 $25 Kirby G's gift cards
Tickets to Marietta Trolley Company,Stone Mountain,Medevial Times and lots lots more!!!!!
World of Coke,Duck Hunting Guide Trip in Louisiana and much much more!!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/events/196632533814785/?fref=ts


----------



## Drill146 (May 21, 2013)

I will see you there. I've been looking forward to it all season.


----------



## bamaboy (May 22, 2013)

*Raffle Items for the Georgia Wounded Heroes 3-D shoot*

Diamond Necklace from Kay Jewelers,World of Coke Tickets,Two hour archery lesson from Southern Shooters, Two camping chairs with a Coleman 28qt cooler with a Coleman lantern/flashlight combo,four Lancaster Archery gift Cards,A Fully Guided Duck Hunt in Louisiana with Southern Duckmen,Stone Mountain tickets,Medieval times tickets,$25 & $50 Bass Pro gift Card and much much more!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 22, 2013)

more items


----------



## bamaboy (May 22, 2013)

and more...

Southern Duckmen guided  Duck Hunt in Louisiana worth over $700!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 22, 2013)

and one more...too many to lists and show pics!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 23, 2013)

16 DAYS to go!!!! Yea C'mon!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 24, 2013)

15 days and counting!!! All new stakes and inserts!!! Yea C'mon!!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 27, 2013)

*item*

Another Raffle item

Hopefully a young boy or girl will get these and put them to good use!! Maybe someone wanting to get their child/children into archery.


----------



## bamaboy (May 27, 2013)

June 8, 2013,sign in is at 8am till 3:30pm 

Here is a clip from WSB news that shows how this money raised will go to help wounded service men and women in Ga,this is how your money will impact service personal that have been wounded in the line of duty,I think it's very nice and very respective of someone to stand up and do this for our wounded heroes!! Yall give it a look

http://www.wsbtv.com/videos/news/military-vet-gets-home-makeover-from-ga-charity/v3jC3/


----------



## bamaboy (May 28, 2013)

Traditonal Forum has the info as well!! Gonna be a BLAST!!


----------



## hound dog (May 28, 2013)

Remember what you have learned grasshopper. Make it a good one and make it fun. See yall then.


----------



## bamaboy (May 28, 2013)

hound dog said:


> Remember what you have learned grasshopper. Make it a good one and make it fun. See yall then.



Trust me I am working the lessons! They will be put to good use!! It is all about the FUN!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 29, 2013)

Two more raffle prizes just in

Another raffle item just in!! This a day of 18 holes of golf at Cedars,Pines,and Raintree golf courses. You can pick which course to go to,there are three courses!! We are thinking to raffle these two off together as a package deal,maybe so that you can take a buddy with you or your wife or son or your dad!!! Thanks to Cedars,Pines and Raintree golf courses!!


This just In,we now have 5 gift certificates to Metropolis Air Soft Arena!! This is a full day rental of air soft,helmet and 1000 bb's!!! We will raffle these of individually,so we will have five of them for you all to pick from!! Thanks to Metropolis Air Soft Arena!!


----------



## hound dog (May 29, 2013)

Can't wait to win me some stuff and kill all the targets. 

Please come support this.


----------



## bamaboy (May 30, 2013)

Another vendor that will be at the shoot
Got another great vendor going to be at our great event!! Phillip Brothers Holsters!!
Here is the Facebook link:https://www.facebook.com/pages/Phillips-Brothers/492095557477551?fref=ts

Phillips Brothers
Phillips Brothers is a local Georgia business run by brothers Cam and Kyle Phillips who together make custom molded Kydex holsters, sheaths and much more.
Page: 115 like this


----------



## bamaboy (May 30, 2013)

Another great raffle item A Winchester 22 piece universal pistol cleaning kit


----------



## bamaboy (May 30, 2013)

.....And yet another raffle item just in
This just in we got tickets to the National Museum of Commercial Aviation for our raffle!! 2 adult tickets with 4 youth tickets. Thanks to The National Museum of Commercial Aviation for the tickets!!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 30, 2013)

MOSSY OAK IS COMING and what they are bringing is going to be way cool!!! You guys are not going to want to miss this!!!! Custom Turkey calls and much much more!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 30, 2013)

This just in...another raffle item!! Thanks to Atlanta History Center!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 30, 2013)

Here is another raffle item just donated! Thanks IMAX theater for the 4 tickets to the IMAX theater!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 31, 2013)

A week away can't wait!!!!! Going to be an awesome shoot!!! Lots of surprises in store and GOOD ones!!!


----------



## hound dog (May 31, 2013)

I'll be there by noon.


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 31, 2013)

YES! My bow gets out of the shop on Tuesday (if Lancaster Archery and UPS come through). 
I will be there BUT - I need to know if I run out of arrows will somebody loan me some? 
I went through a few at the Appling shoot last weekend and don't have many left - I haven't had a chance to order replacements online. I shoot cedar arrows - I can't get those around here. I'll pay for what a break/lose. Yes, I can shoot carbon too, or even aluminum. I shoot a longbow - they aren't too picky! 

If not, I'm coming anyway, and shooting until my arrows are gone. I'm retired military + a combat vet - how can I refuse a chance to help my brothers in arms?


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 31, 2013)

What time does it start? Exactly where is it? I'm not a facebook person. I know I just read the address but now I can't find it.  Please - give me the specifics again.


----------



## bamaboy (May 31, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> YES! My bow gets out of the shop on Tuesday (if Lancaster Archery and UPS come through).
> I will be there BUT - I need to know if I run out of arrows will somebody loan me some?
> I went through a few at the Appling shoot last weekend and don't have many left - I haven't had a chance to order replacements online. I shoot cedar arrows - I can't get those around here. I'll pay for what a break/lose. Yes, I can shoot carbon too, or even aluminum. I shoot a longbow - they aren't too picky!
> 
> If not, I'm coming anyway, and shooting until my arrows are gone. I'm retired military + a combat vet - how can I refuse a chance to help my brothers in arms?



We will have a good many traditional shooters there and they are some dang fine folks if I say so myself!!! I'm sure we can scrounge up some arrows for ya!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 31, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> What time does it start? Exactly where is it? I'm not a facebook person. I know I just read the address but now I can't find it.  Please - give me the specifics again.



Hilsmans DropTine Archery Shop & 3-D Range
655 Old Jackson Rd, McDonough, Georgia 30252

We are holding a 3-D shoot to raise money for "The Georgia Wounded Heroes" They are an organization that raises money to help police,firemen,and military service personal that are injured/wounded in the line of duty.Their mission is "Serving Those That Have Served Us"

Here is their website:http://georgiaswoundedheroes.org/


Yes we will accept Traditional shooters as well as compound bow shooters. I know it's not on the flyer but this is a FUN shoot to help these wonderful folks raise some money to help people in need. If you need more information please contact me through a private message and I will do whatever I can do to help you with whatever you need. I sincerely hope you can make this event because it is going to be a great day!!!!! Can't wait to see you there!!!

Registration starts at 8:30 am and the shooting will start at 9am. We will Have Killer Swine BBQ for lunch at $6.50 a plate that includes a sandwich,chips and a drink. They will also have brownies for dessert.


----------



## bamaboy (May 31, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> YES! My bow gets out of the shop on Tuesday (if Lancaster Archery and UPS come through).
> I will be there BUT - I need to know if I run out of arrows will somebody loan me some?
> I went through a few at the Appling shoot last weekend and don't have many left - I haven't had a chance to order replacements online. I shoot cedar arrows - I can't get those around here. I'll pay for what a break/lose. Yes, I can shoot carbon too, or even aluminum. I shoot a longbow - they aren't too picky!
> 
> If not, I'm coming anyway, and shooting until my arrows are gone. I'm retired military + a combat vet - how can I refuse a chance to help my brothers in arms?




 Can't wait to see you there!!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 31, 2013)

RAFFLE will be at high noon!!! Need to be off the course and at the raffle tables at noon!!! We will start the raffle at 12:00 and the tickets will stop being sold at 11:59 and 59 seconds,LOL!!!!! Can't wait just a week away!!!


----------



## bamaboy (May 31, 2013)

hound dog said:


> I'll be there by noon.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 1, 2013)

I know when it starts, and I Google mapped the location - but what is the date? Is it 8 June Saturday? Again, I don't have a Facebook account, so I can't see an actual all info in one spot flier.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay, I found the date on the Heroes website. Now another question - what is the difference between "hunter" and "novice" category?


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 1, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> Okay, I found the date on the Heroes website. Now another question - what is the difference between "hunter" and "novice" category?



Novice is a category for 3-D shoots,it is a range in yardage from 0-30 yards with 30 yards being the max yardage from the target. 

Hunter is the same thing as novice but it is 0-40 yards with 40 yards being the max yardage from the target

So if you decide you want to shoot novice at any 3-D range/tournament/shoot you will be shooting from a blue colored stake. The least amount of yardage you will shoot to the target can be 0 yards with the max can be 30 yards. You will have to judge the yardage due to in novice class you can not use a range finder. 

So if you decide you want to shoot hunter at any 3-D range/tournament/shoot you will be shooting from a red colored stake. The least amount of yardage you will shoot to the target can be 0 yards with the max can be 40 yards. You will have to judge the yardage due to in hunter class you can not use a range finder.


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 1, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> I know when it starts, and I Google mapped the location - but what is the date? Is it 8 June Saturday? Again, I don't have a Facebook account, so I can't see an actual all info in one spot flier.



I am sorry I left that part out,my bad,yes it is June 8,2013. Please excuse my absent minded moment,I have them sometimes.


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 1, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> Okay, I found the date on the Heroes website. Now another question - what is the difference between "hunter" and "novice" category?



Please send me your email through a PM here and I will send you tons of info on the shoot and more info on the 3-D specifics,I know what it is like to be kinda lost with all this. I had some fine fellows help me along and now it's my time to share the knowledge.


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Another raffle item up for grabs...Chris Childers has donated a guided rabbit hunt with him and his beagles. Thanks to Chris Childers from Christian Bowhunters!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 3, 2013)

Okay guys and gals all the inserts are in and secured!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 4, 2013)

The course is set and the grass is cut!! All that's left is to do the stakes and a little lane trimming!!! See you all Saturday!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 4, 2013)

*Custom turkey calls for our raffle*

Thanks to Mossy Oak!!!!!


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 4, 2013)

Im winning that first box call. Thats SHARP!!!!
See ya'll Saturday


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't turkey hunt much but those are some purdy calls. 
Guess I could use it to drive my son crazy. Lord knows he done it to me enough.
I'll see y'all Saturday at Bowanna time to out raffle that rascal above me.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 5, 2013)

Wish I could make it and help support a good cause. But the youngins birthday takes precedence in order to keep a happy and healthy home. Yall shoot em up!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 5, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Wish I could make it and help support a good cause. But the youngins birthday takes precedence in order to keep a happy and healthy home. Yall shoot em up!



I completely understand!!!! Have a great day with the birthday youngins!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 5, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> The course is set and the grass is cut!! All that's left is to do the stakes and a little lane trimming!!! See you all Saturday!!!!



Set the stakes today and trimmed the lanes!!!! You all come kill some foam!!! See you all Saturday!!!!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 5, 2013)

All the rain we've been getting isn't going to be a problem, is it? According to the weather it should all be cleared out by Friday.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 6, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> All the rain we've been getting isn't going to be a problem, is it? According to the weather it should all be cleared out by Friday.



Looking good for Saturday!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 6, 2013)

Two more raffle items donated by Redneck Archery Club!!!!! 4 passes to Redneck Archery Club and 4 RAC shirts!!!! Also 4 bottles of Bow Hunters Fatal Obsession!!!! I will be shooting to win the BFO!!!!! Thanks HoundDog!!!!!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 6, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> Looking good for Saturday!!!



Yes indeed! Most of the rain should be out of here by Friday night. Since it's morning shooting, the late afternoon thunderstorms won't have time to form up. 

The pics look pretty exciting. I've never been to this course. I do think I went through McDonough once when I was trying to take a short cut around Atlanta, but it was some time ago.

Map Quest said 2-1/2 hours, but I'm still leaving my house way early just in case.


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 6, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> Yes indeed! Most of the rain should be out of here by Friday night. Since it's morning shooting, the late afternoon thunderstorms won't have time to form up.
> 
> The pics look pretty exciting. I've never been to this course. I do think I went through McDonough once when I was trying to take a short cut around Atlanta, but it was some time ago.
> 
> Map Quest said 2-1/2 hours, but I'm still leaving my house way early just in case.



I REALLY APPRECIATE you traveling that far to come out and show your support for The Georgia Wounded Heroes!!!! We also have some folks coming from Alabama,South Georgia,and South Carolina!!!! Can't wait to meet you!!! Ask for Bamaboy when you get there!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 7, 2013)

24 hrs away!!! Yea C'mon!!!! Over $5500 in raffle prizes!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jun 7, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> 24 hrs away!!! Yea C'mon!!!! Over $5500 in raffle prizes!!!!!



I will be there.


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 7, 2013)

Just in we have been contacted by Roger Petty of Mossy Oak and one of his buddies is giving a guided hunt in or around the Cartersville area on private land for a hunt for our raffle!!!! So this makes 3 guided hunts for our raffle!!!!! Yea C'mon!!!! Hope to see you all there!!! This guide is also an Alaskan guide and landowner!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 7, 2013)

*Raffle Items for the Georgia Wounded Heroes 3-D shoot*

Another prize just in!!!! Redneck Archery Club came through again!!! Thanks  Hounddog!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jun 7, 2013)

This is where to be tomarrow if you don't go any where else. Stop by and show you support.


----------



## Ricky brooks (Jun 7, 2013)

Me and Lisa will be their


----------



## dh88 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll be making the drive up from Coffee county in the morning.


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 7, 2013)

Ricky brooks said:


> Me and Lisa will be their


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 7, 2013)

dh88 said:


> I'll be making the drive up from Coffee county in the morning.



Be safe and THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 7, 2013)

IRON BUCK will be there for sure!!!! Last man standing!!!! You will have to come to see the challenge and get the details!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 7, 2013)

See you all in about 8 hours!!!!! Can't wait to see you all there!! Thank you so much for your support and positive mojo!!!! I appreciate it more than you will ever know and just know the WOUNDED HEROES that receive the assistance from your help will GREATLY APPRECIATE IT!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Okay guys & gals time is near,very near!!!! See you all there!!! Loading the truck now with all these wonderful great raffle items!!! Come kill some foam!!!! Can't wait to see you all there!!!!!!! Good Luck and keep them straight!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jun 8, 2013)

RAC crew well be rolling in about 10ish.


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you to you all that came out and supported this great event!!! I really want to give a shout out to Hilsmans archery range and shop!!!!! Also to Redneck Archery Club and Jody HoundDog Miller, Daniel Vessell, Scott Wright, and crew!!!! Also thanks to Gretchen Strother Pruett, Keith Morris and crew!!!! Thanks to you all that drove so far and helped us raise $3325!!!!! Thanks to Roger Petty and the crew from Mossy Oak and to all the vendors today!!!!Bowanna and Ricky Brooks came out to shoot,thank you guys!!!!If I left someone out I am truly sorry!!! AGAIN thank you all!!!! $3325 will go a long way to helping Wounded Heroes!!!! Nu-Fletch archery was there and shot and helped out,all of this really came together and was a group effort and I say again THANK YOU ALL!!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Georgia Archers are the BEST!!! You all showed up to help us raise $3325 and the numbers is as follows. We had 70 shooters and over 200 guests/people show up!!!! Thanks again!!!!


----------



## dh88 (Jun 8, 2013)

Had a great time today.


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 9, 2013)

dh88 said:


> Had a great time today.



Did you get to shoot with a traditional group? How did you like the course?


----------



## dh88 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nah I'm a compound guy .It was a lot more challenging than the flat lands of south Georgia


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 9, 2013)

I had a great time (shooting traditional). Nice variety of targets + distances, shot with some friendly guys and of course learned a lot. Nice to help a good cause too.


----------



## bamaboy (Jun 11, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> I had a great time (shooting traditional). Nice variety of targets + distances, shot with some friendly guys and of course learned a lot. Nice to help a good cause too.



Good Deal!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 5, 2013)

OKAY guys and gals pictures are up at

https://www.facebook.com/events/196632533814785/


----------

